# Which AFC Dripper to get - REO Style



## BhavZ (9/1/15)

Hi Guys

Not sure if this question has been asked before, if it has please remove this thread if you see fit.

As per the title, In your opinion which is the best dripper to get which has the following:

1) AFC
2) Will not break the bank
3) Is not a limited edition
4) Readily available - Be it locally or from FT etc

I have itchy hands again and looking to get some wicked atties to accompany Night Fury

Thanks guys,
B


----------



## Marzuq (9/1/15)

@BhavZ 
atomic - nice flavour, reasonable vapour but leak issues around the afc
magma - really good flavour, vapour is good
dark horse - awesome and my favourite dripper at the moment, awesome flavour and vapour. more of a cloud blower than a flavour chaser's dream

ive tried all of the above. another awesome atty is the Tobh but if i read correctly these are no longer in production.


----------



## Silver (9/1/15)

Hi @BhavZ 

I do not have one myself but it seems like the Odin from VapeClub, modified to bottom feeding meets your requirements

I have had many toots on the Odins of Alex, Yiannaki and Paulph201

My views on the Odin (considering i dont have one myself)
- great airflow and in my view way more for lung hitting
- great flavour
- best suited to dual coils

I still think that for mouth to lung you should get a stock RM2
Remember i went from our mPT2 to the RM2 and am still on it
Have yet to have a mouth to lung vape on any device (Reo or nonReo) that matches it for flavour on a simple single coil
But dont drill it out, you then lose flavour
Its a mouth to lung specialist

I cant be sure but I doubt there is a well priced AFC atty for the Reo that beats the RM2 when closed and also produces a brilliant lung hit vape like the Odin when open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/1/15)

@BhavZ - the Odin ! Without a shadow of a doubt!

I have used several RDA's on the reo and can tell you that the Odin is a clear winner.

Get yours here (black and SS available) 

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers/products/odin


----------



## BhavZ (9/1/15)

Thanks guys for the responses

@Silver, I have the brass RM2 and loving it

@Marzuq, I have all three of those (only atomic is bf) and love all three of them

I was not aware that the magma and dark horse could be converted to BF, definitely something I need to look into.

@Silver, the infamous Odin, will definitely be looking into that puppy

Thanks guys again for the assistance on this most enjoyable Reo road


----------



## Silver (9/1/15)

BhavZ said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Not sure if this question has been asked before, if it has please remove this thread if you see fit.
> 
> ...



By the way @BhavZ 
Bear in mind that the Reo was designed by a guy who really knows his stuff
He wanted to make the ideal vaping setup and I assume he is a mouth to lung vaper
So he made the RM2 as the standard atty

I do think that if you enjoy a tighter draw, you need to get the stock RM2 to have the "complete" Reo experience
So simple to coil, ceramic deck, tiny chamber size, great flavour
My RM2 atties have been working without a single problem from day 1. And its been about 8 months
They are not for big air or for lung hits but are spectacular flavour machines


----------



## Silver (9/1/15)

Sorry, didnt know you had the RM2 
Ok great
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

Yes, the Odin without a doubt. It is awesome on the Reo. And you can get a black one from VapeClub with free modding to bf. 
If you want totally leak free, the Darang (also at VapeClub) is an option. Good atty, but for me the air flow on the Odin is better.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (9/1/15)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks guys for the responses
> 
> @Silver, I have the brass RM2 and loving it
> 
> ...


I've been asking the same question for the last month or so. I like the RM2 with higher ohm coil for mouth to lung. I wanted to try dual coils, so went for a bargain Stillare from @JakesSA and wow, I love it. Nice airflow, easy to build on heaps of flavour and vapour.

I then started looking at the atomic, to avoid overhang but still good lung hits. The guys here however convinced me to rather get the Odin, which I ordered last night from @JakesSA.

Can't wait to get it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> I've been asking the same question for the last month or so. I like the RM2 with higher ohm coil for mouth to lung. I wanted to try dual coils, so went for a bargain Stillare from @JakesSA and wow, I love it. Nice airflow, easy to build on heaps of flavour and vapour.
> 
> I then started looking at the atomic, to avoid overhang but still good lung hits. The guys here however convinced me to rather get the Odin, which I ordered last night from @JakesSA.
> 
> Can't wait to get it!!


Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## LandyMan (9/1/15)

Andre said:


> Looking forward to your impressions.


Me too ... LOL.
Anyone know where I can find a nice red drip tip? 
Will ask in who has stock rather


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> Me too ... LOL.
> Anyone know where I can find a nice red drip tip?
> Will ask in who has stock rather


Best bet is Fasttech probably. Just search there for "red drip tip" and you will get hundreds to choose from. Something like this maybe:
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10011335/1977003-hm016-pom-510-drip-tip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (9/1/15)

Andre said:


> Yes, the Odin without a doubt. It is awesome on the Reo. And you can get a black one from VapeClub with free modding to bf.
> If you want totally leak free, the Darang (also at VapeClub) is an option. Good atty, but for me the air flow on the Odin is better.


thanks @Andre 
Will be looking into the Odin


----------

